# Fixing Hat Banding.



## StarsOnly (Mar 9, 2009)

I have painted before but for a couple of reasons I screwed up on the cardinal rule of wet-edge and of course got hat-banding. It's a bathroom in my house and is not a great deal of wall space.










Yes, I know it looks like it was done by banana crazed monkey crack. I had to paint at night but can now work during daylight hours.










I'm using high grade Sherwin Williams flat finish red with tinted primer.

I do not want to do the whole job over if I can avoid it. I have one coat of primer with one coat of paint put on. I don't know that the wall streaks are going to be a problem with the second coat. But if I put on the second coat of paint then re-primed the cut-in that banded, blending it gently into the wall coat then repaint that part will it work.



















I have used some of this paint and primer from this batch on a table top and it does cover very well. Any help, comments, or thoughts on what you see as other problems would be of great help.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i think you mean a crack-crazed monkey using a banana as a brush! lol
red is the hardest color to apply, so it may take more than one more coat to get it nice and even looking.
the streaking should disappear though.

DM


----------



## StarsOnly (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm thinking I should try a banana for the second coat unless someone has a better fruit suggestion.

I know about the, "Red Nightmare," that's why I went through 9 different reds before I found what I was looking for. The streaks I was pretty sure would be okay with the second coat, my biggest worry is the banding from the cut-in. But maybe that it's a dark color will be an advantage in this case.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Just put your second coat on, it should be fine. It does look like you will need a third coat to me. Did you use a grey tinted primer?


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Well, my broker said that when using the red like that , I may need to put alot of coats on to cover. I wouldn't worry about the banding, just keep adding a coat until you are happy with it. Don't judge your paint job on just one coat, there might be some objection, but I never like it until I put two coats on , and using the shade of red, it will take more coats, doing a fine job there, enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like you might be pushing too hard with the roller as well leaving roller lines.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Two more coats (not unusual for reds)
Cut a wall, roll the wall, move onto the next wall

And yes, don't squeeze the paint out of the roller
Lay it on


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Which primer tint? That looks like red-tinted primer instead of grey (which might explain some of the problem). Which SW color are you using?

SirWired


----------



## StarsOnly (Mar 9, 2009)

The primer is the Sherwin Williams color based primer to achieve the final color desired. (Mixed by their specs for the end color.) I always knew I would have to do two and possibly three for the red. I just became really worried sine the banding and streaking was so pronounced.

The second coat did fix it pretty well. It could use a third coat but didn't have the time. I may wind up doing that anyway if I wind up changing out the wood trim along the ceiling. I think you're right about the roller over load, and I am notorious for pressing to hard. I just really suck at painting.

Thank you for all the help it will be a big help for the other rooms when I do them.

Brian


----------

